# Modernisierung von AEG SPSen: Logistat, A500, A020, Modicon 984,



## AEG A-Line Migration (20 Juli 2007)

Verschiedene Posts weisen auf Interesse an der Modernisierung von Anlagen mit älteren SPS der Marke AEG AEG A020 ... A800,  B500, Modicon 984, Software-unterstützung für AKF etc hin.

Hier kann Hilfe angefragt werden

http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-010006.htm


----------

